# Macintosh LC II Boot Problems



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello Macintosh users, I have just recently acquired a Macintosh LC II dated 1992. I have checked and it has 10 MB of RAM and the 80 MB hard drive. Well as being a PC (Linux and Windows) I am not that familiar to Macintosh OS and its little games. Anyways, I have recently got it to work and have had it running great. Today (3/29/05) I installed a new CMOS battery (RadioShack brand). Before the installation of the battery it was running great. I even had the battery out while I got a new one. I then put the new battery in and went to boot it. The first few times I got a black screen. Going on to my superior PC I learned on the Internet that I should wait a few minutes so the insides of the computer get juice circulated throughout. I did, then going to restart it seemed to take forever and it then showed me an icon of a floppy diskette with a question mark inside. I looked up on the net and they said that I need to reinstall Mac OS 7.1. I tried to do so by instructions presented on the net to do it on a PC. Though every time I insert the disk into my Macintosh it ejects it. I then changes the icon on the screen to a floppy diskette with and "x" in it. Any suggestions anyone.

And I use the term "superior PC" as I have had no major problems with Windows or Linux. I am not trying to offend anyone, and I think Mac OS X is pretty cool.

Thanks,
Jaimy


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

A flashing question mark means: "I've looked and can't find a system folder".
A "Clean Install" will install a new system folder, without messing with the other files. It's one of the options, from a drop down menu (if I remember right), when you put system disc in, and start to re-install the OS.
You can also try zapping the pram. Hold down the "Apple" key and the "Option" key and the "P" key and the "R" key, while booting up. Hold them down until you hear the startup chimes 3-4 times.
If all else fails, put the system disc in and choose the "Initialize and Install" option. It will totally erase the HD and re-install the OS and other software, and put it back like it was the day it was opened the first time. That is...........unless you have a hardware problem.
Good luck! Keep us posted?


----------



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, it happens I had an ImageWriter II plugged into the SCSI slot. Apparantly the Macintosh LC II and Apple II's didn't share the same printing preferences.

Thanks for All of the Help

PS: I wanted to upgrade to Mac OS 7.5.3, could I extract those ".bin" archives via an eMac running Mac OS X?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

redhat9 said:


> Hello Macintosh users, I have just recently acquired a Macintosh LC II dated 1992....And I use the term "superior PC" as I have had no major problems with Windows or Linux. I am not trying to offend anyone, and I think Mac OS X is pretty cool.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jaimy


Hey Jaimy,

Glad you like the Macs. However, if you're comparing a 1992 computer to one today, or even five years ago, that's no contest. You're comparing apples to walnuts.

Houston


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

You should be able to copy the .bin files anywhere. Not sure if the .bin files were created by a newer version of a program or not. 

Also, you can trash the original .bin files after you've unstuffed them, creating new install files (or whatever).

Houston


----------

